# Replacement for the wireless network antenna



## topet (Aug 7, 2009)

The cat had chewed up the wireless antenna on my zotac ion-au. So I need to purchase a new one.
What I would like to know is what specific model /type I should consider as a best replacement. Not to mention anything else to help with a correct purchase.

Thanks
-t


----------



## topet (Aug 8, 2009)

The antenna looks like it is a Male RP-SMA type connector.  So ok what about other things like Frequency Range, gain, Impedance. What matters most? I just don't want to bottleneck the speed the card can perform at.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

i bought a 12dbi antenna and it works perfect its really big tho its about 35cm long, a 10dbi and up should be fine for range and speeds

all of the detachable ones ive seen screw into are all the same they all use the same type of connection to screw it in, no need for screws either you just turn the antenna yeah mines is that Male RP-SMA i just googled it and it seems the same

i dont think the antenna can slow down speeds just weaken the signal i guess

just go onto ebay and buy a replacement! 

EDIT: post the one you are going to buy so that we can check it out, other than that there is no specific models you need to choose they are all similar


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 8, 2009)

Look here and get some ideas:http://www.wifi-link.com/set_ap.php?gclid=CLKWjMjrkpwCFQRM5Qodxy9cfQ#rpsma

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=rp-sma&x=19&y=26

Impedance - most will match
Frequency - most cover the range

The biggest concern would be gain.


----------



## topet (Aug 8, 2009)

MilkyWay, 95Viper Thank you both for your time and help.

So far I have two choices. 

Newegg
&
Ebay

Leaning one the ebay one for the all one piece solution. Though I'm really more confident in N.E. as far as customer service is concerned. They both appear to be the solution I need.

TIA...

-t


----------

